# Slingshot stiletto



## GIRLYPANTS (Apr 27, 2011)

Saw this and had to laugh then I thought how cool my wife would love these


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

It is look like wrist braces natural


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Slingshoes!


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

Lol...
P.S. I didn't notice you join here girlypants. Welcome.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Gitty Up! Cool! -- Tex-Shooter


----------

